# Koolance CPU-360 doesn't fit on Gigabyte X58 UD4P



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Well after spending too much money to replace a perfectly good Apogee GTZ SE, I found that the Koolance wb doesn't fit my board. The capacitors (or whatever they are) on the I/O side of the CPU are keeping the block from making contact with the CPU















So just fair warning for any of you who were going to try the Koolance CPU-360 on their Gigabyte X58 UD4P. It states on Koolance's website that it is visually confirmed for this board.
Anyways I am now going to try and see if it will work on my EVGA X58 SLI LE board. Will post back with temps (hopefully)>


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2010)

I just ordered this block, and it was my plan to use it with a GB x58A board. Might need to cancel this.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

does it say its compatible on the compatibility list?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn, that blows. I think my UD5 has the same orientation, so I'm glad that I bought the EK Supreme HF instead.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> does it say its compatible on the compatibility list?



UD4P is actually on the list:






You might want to return that for a refund. If the retailer won't take it back I'm pretty sure Koolance will due to some R&D ownage:shadedshu


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I've been looking at all the x58 boards.. It shows that the transistors are to close to the latch... the p55 boards have a little more room so you might be able to use it there..

Sorry to hear about that Hammer..

X58


P55


But, that's only due to smaller sockets... Since the transistors are still in the same place, it will probably still hit.. 

Wish you could turn it around and see if any side wouldn't... but that block looks to be even all around.


----------



## Error 404 (Feb 21, 2010)

This happened with my current CPU cooler. How did I fix it? I took a file to it! 
It still works fine, although I had to lap it to get all the scratches out of it afterwards.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Yeah, I've been looking at all the x58 boards.. It shows that the transistors are to close to the latch... the p55 boards have a little more room so you might be able to use it there..
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Hammer..
> 
> ...



I turned it every way I could with the same result. Of course then I realized it is just a big circle and it didn't matter which way I mounted the wb


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I turned it every way I could with the same result. Of course then I realized it is just a big circle and it didn't matter which way I mounted the wb



I figured that it was the same all around. blows man.. hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

Just checked out my EVGA X58 SLI LE board and SHIT:





Same thing with my ASUS X58 Rampage Gene II:


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks to see that the evga x58 would be flopped on both sides...

Man.. I thought Koolance was going to give me a reason to go and use them...


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

bogmali said:


> UD4P is actually on the list:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/Koolance.jpg
> 
> You might want to return that for a refund. If the retailer won't take it back I'm pretty sure Koolance will due to some R&D ownage:shadedshu



Yeah I already sent them a message about my difficulties. I was thinking I would try one of my other motherboards but not anymore
I bought the block directly from Koolance so I am going to send the piece of shit back to them and state WTF!!!

What are those next to the CPU? Are they capacitors?

I saw where a Koolance rep was on XtremeSystems, so when I sent Koolance a message I asked them to check out my thread on TPU (I am not an XtremeSystems member).


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, those are caps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, those are caps.



No... my sleepy eye says they are transistors... 

Wile, give me an anime to fall to sleep to.. so I know what I'm talking about in the morning


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2010)

Hit the Thanks button for this guy for bringing it to the communities attention that this block has mounting issues with very popular boards out there....it will save a lot of people a lot of issues and money.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well after spending too much money to replace a perfectly good Apogee GTZ SE, I found that the Koolance wb doesn't fit my board. The capacitors (or whatever they are) on the I/O side of the CPU are keeping the block from making contact with the CPU
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0016.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/IMG_0025.jpg
> ...



that is WAY too much TIM on the cpu there...

are you going to return the block or sell it?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

MKmods said:


> that is WAY too much TIM on the cpu there...
> 
> are you going to return the block or sell it?



You know I keep hearing that about the TIM. However, I have never had a problem with heat or when when I remove a heatsink. I apply a pretty thin layer and smooth it over. I like the whole cpu to have an even layer.

I am going to return the block to Koolance with an extreme note of frustration and time spent on something that was not tested with today's motherboards (X58).


----------



## MKmods (Feb 21, 2010)

when I put it on I use a layer almost thin enough to see through.

Koolance is pretty good, if there is a prob let me know.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be very interested to hear what Koolance says. You'd think that they would not have overlooked a problem like this, especially considering the boards that this seems to be affecting.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 21, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I'll be very interested to hear what Koolance says. You'd think that they would not have overlooked a problem like this, especially considering the boards that this seems to be affecting.



+1 especially on all Gigabyte X58 boards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2010)

and the P55's it seems....makes block choosing one less now


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2010)

If anyone has a "connection" to Koolance, ask them. I sent a meesage through their website so I guess we will see what they say; or if I just screwed-up somewhere!


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 21, 2010)

Posted this on HardwareCanucks...it may help someone there. 

Bump this up!


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 21, 2010)

HammerON said:


> >


I don't know if anyone has pointed this out, but it looks to me like you have got way to much thermal paste on there!!

I could be wrong, it might be worth looking at though


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> I don't know if anyone has pointed this out, but it looks to me like you have got way to much thermal paste on there!!
> 
> I could be wrong, it might be worth looking at though



^^^^^ post 16-18


Man, I'm waiting on the edge of my seat on what Koolance will say.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 22, 2010)

It does appear the UD4P is no longer on the "Supported" list for the 360.....that can only be a good thing.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> It does appear the UD4P is no longer on the "Supported" list for the 360.....that can only be a good thing.



Oh it's still there my friendbanghead:

Can't wait to what they had to say as well


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Oh it's still there my friendbanghead:
> 
> Can't wait to what they had to say as well






yep... still there...


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 22, 2010)

Koolance need to get their shit together......enough said really. :shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> yep... still there...
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/yep.jpg



Considering this is going to be an issue with all Gigabyte p55 and x58 boards, they really need to get their asses moving with this. To think, I was moments away from ordering one before I changed my mind and went with a EK HF.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)

Just talked to a friend who knows someone at Koolance (he'll probably post here shortly), he'll be contacting that person who works for marketing and hopefully we can get some answers on this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Considering this is going to be an issue with all Gigabyte p55 and x58 boards, they really need to get their asses moving with this. To think, I was moments away from ordering one before I changed my mind and went with a EK HF.



Man, I know your not the only one... We'll see if their will be a revision due to... Come on... Corsair is getting ready to (not true) to post it's 5,000 revision of the H50... 


Nah, I hope it gets worked out.. I might be going via EK for mine now.. 

Bog, hope it can work..


----------



## Temujin (Feb 22, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Just talked to a friend who knows someone at Koolance (he'll probably post here shortly), he'll be contacting that person who works for marketing and hopefully we can get some answers on this.



Roger that! 

The details have already been emailed. It looked like the block was oriented in such a way the Out port (where the block bulges out more) was *not* towards the back. That means the overall block itself has a footprint issue with the capacitors. 

Be back in the AM, hopefully with some good news.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 22, 2010)

Temujin said:


> Roger that!
> 
> The details have already been emailed. It looked like the block was oriented in such a way the Out port (where the block bulges out more) was *not* towards the back. That means the overall block itself has a footprint issue with the capacitors.
> 
> Be back in the AM, hopefully with some good news.



Thanks and welcome to TPU Eric


----------



## Temujin (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, for the welcome master jedi bogmali! 

Can't activate my signature yet till I make some more posts. Anyone know how many posts that has to be?  *heads over to read more water cooling posts*


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to TPU Temujin. I hope you can stay here long! 

Woot on the fact we might get this "worked threw" in the next few days!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Temujin said:


> Roger that!
> 
> The details have already been emailed. It looked like the block was oriented in such a way the Out port (where the block bulges out more) was *not* towards the back. That means the overall block itself has a footprint issue with the capacitors.
> 
> Be back in the AM, hopefully with some good news.



The original way I mounted the block was with the "out" facing towards the I/O side of the cpu. I tried all ways possible to mount the block but kept having the same problem with part of the block resting on the capacitors/transistors.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

it wouldnt matter the position (all 4 sides have the bulge in them)

It fits fine on my Crosshair III. (But even if it didnt I would just make a bracket that was offset. Thing is for that much money it should fit out of the box)

Needless to say Koolance should refund it without any problems.


----------



## skinnee (Feb 22, 2010)

Apogee XT had the same problem on Gigabyte boards, they revised their blocks and only the first few had the problem.

What it turns out to be is that Gigabyte violated the Intel "no-fly" zone around the socket with that row of caps. Irregardless, Koolance should (and I presume will) take care of the problem and you.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 22, 2010)

Right on, Mr. HammerOn! That eliminates any questions as to its positioning. I was hoping, however extremely unlikely, that it was just the positioning of the Out port since it sticks out just a hair more. 

A very slight offset bracket might work, but then we have to question where the center most cooled part of the block lands as well as how odd it might look. Sounds like a quick block revision is in order though.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2010)

skinnee said:


> Apogee XT had the same problem on Gigabyte boards, they revised their blocks and only the first few had the problem.
> 
> What it turns out to be is that Gigabyte violated the Intel "no-fly" zone around the socket with that row of caps. Irregardless, Koolance should (and I presume will) take care of the problem and you.



Thing is, Swiftech has made it clear that it wouldn't work well on these Gigabyte boards. That's the difference here. I'd think with a block that pricey that they would warn everyone that their block would not work on some very popular enthusiast boards. Someone really didn't do their homework.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Temujin said:


> Right on, Mr. HammerOn! That eliminates any questions as to its positioning. I was hoping, however extremely unlikely, that it was just the positioning of the Out port since it sticks out just a hair more.
> 
> A very slight offset bracket might work, but then we have to question where the center most cooled part of the block lands as well as how odd it might look. Sounds like a quick block revision is in order though.



I was wondering also if they couldn't just "shift the block so it wouldn't interfere with mb parts. I personally have always loved Koolance parts (had an EXOS 2, 2 x 3870 WB's, 2 x 4870's WB's, different CPU WB's, etc...) and was real excited when I heard they were releasing a new CPU WB~


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your problems Hammer. This is good to know though as I own a ud4p myself. Guess its a good thing that I was planning to use this block on my Bloodrage. I was scared there for a minute as i have my block sitting here on my desk already.

I am sure that Koolance will take care of you, but If you decide to sell it, Myself and i am sure other will be willing to help you. 

Best of luck


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 22, 2010)

i dont know if this is some kind of blasphemy in WC circles....but cant you just mill away some of the metal to make a smooth fit?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes I can. But after spending well over $100.00 dollars I would think that I wouldn't have to


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2010)

Well ~ haven't heard anything back from Koolance. I guess it is not that urgent for them to respond to a customer:shadedshu


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well ~ haven't heard anything back from Koolance. I guess it is not that urgent for them to respond to a customer:shadedshu



I know it sucks to wait, but Mondays are the busiet days for hardware companies, since people send more questions and comments on weekends than any other day. Now, if they still don't answer by late today, then I'd be a bit annoyed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 22, 2010)

have you tried calling?

Koolance USA - Corporate Headquarters

2840 West Valley Highway North
Auburn, WA 98001
United States
(phone) +01 253-893-7551 (Monday-Friday, 8:00AM-5:00PM Pacific Time)
(fax) +01 253-893-7573


----------



## MKmods (Feb 22, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> have you tried calling?
> 
> Koolance USA - Corporate Headquarters
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Temujin (Feb 22, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well ~ haven't heard anything back from Koolance. I guess it is not that urgent for them to respond to a customer:shadedshu



No worries, Mr. HammerOn. Koolance emailed me back first thing and are looking over all the possible fixes since this morning. Based on the number of GBT boards I've confirmed the have the same capacitor locations, there is good reason to move quickly. Heck, some engineer in Taiwan most likely had to get out of bed and head to the factory.

Just throwing around a few obvious ideas, a bracket offset might be the quick answer and could look just fine since we're talking about a few millimeters. Given Koolance's level of quality, it will be something worthy of the price.

Soon as I hear what the final outcome is, I'll post again.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 22, 2010)

Temujin said:


> No worries, Mr. HammerOn. Koolance emailed me back first thing and are looking over all the possible fixes since this morning. Based on the number of GBT boards I've confirmed the have the same capacitor locations, there is good reason to move quickly. Heck, some engineer in Taiwan most likely had to get out of bed and head to the factory.
> 
> Just throwing around a few obvious ideas, a bracket offset might be the quick answer and could look just fine since we're talking about a few millimeters. Given Koolance's level of quality, it will be something worthy of the price.
> 
> Soon as I hear what the final outcome is, I'll post again.



I'm dating myself, but Koolance made available an optional shim for the CPU-200 to solve the same problem, I still have it.  It's round, about 1.5" diameter, 3mm thick gold plated chunk of metal to move the block up and out of the way of capacitors.  The real downside was needing two layers and application of TIM...  

As a re-design of the block would take a while, my bet is they'll come out with a shim.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

If someone is without their rig right now and needs a copper shim, let me know I have one or two in a box somewhere. Give me a PM.


----------



## skinnee (Feb 22, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Thing is, Swiftech has made it clear that it wouldn't work well on these Gigabyte boards. That's the difference here. I'd think with a block that pricey that they would warn everyone that their block would not work on some very popular enthusiast boards. Someone really didn't do their homework.



Oh yeah, I'm not saying this shouldn't have happened... just sucks when it does. Was giving a little insight into why it is always Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 22, 2010)

skinnee already got it.

I was gonna try to get someone from koolance to post.

Koolance has the best RMA policy, so ur free in a refund on the block. 
Or they will most likely get you the required revision out as soon as they worked it out. 

I will also look into this issue for you guys.
But i have yet to see koolance screw someone over.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> skinnee already got it.
> 
> I was gonna try to get someone from koolance to post.
> 
> ...



Naekuh speaks the truth! Just got a reply that they're looking to see if a new foot print is the right route to take. Everyone is in good hands. 

In the meantime, all owners of GIGABYTE X58 and X58A Series should wait for the revised CPU-360 water block. If you look at nothing else but the pictures, you can see these boards all have at least one row of capacitors right next to the CPU socket that get in the way.

My P55A-UD6 appears to have just enough room for the block, but I have to get my hands on one to confirm it.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a confirmed list of what boards this block will actually fit, or possibly what Blocks will actually fit the gigabyte boards?

I hope this gets resolved fairly quick for Hammer. Luckily I do not have all my parts yet, but if I was ready to build, I would be pretty pissed off myself. Its not like the x58 is brand new,; its been out for some time now and they should have known better :shadedshu

My offer still stands to the OP if he would like to sell and get something different right away or if he wants to wait for Koolance to resolve this.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Eric.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

INFRNL said:


> Does anyone have a confirmed list of what boards this block will actually fit, or possibly what Blocks will actually fit the gigabyte boards?
> 
> I hope this gets resolved fairly quick for Hammer. Luckily I do not have all my parts yet, but if I was ready to build, I would be pretty pissed off myself. Its not like the x58 is brand new,; its been out for some time now and they should have known better :shadedshu
> 
> My offer still stands to the OP if he would like to sell and get something different right away or if he wants to wait for Koolance to resolve this.



Right now, it's just the GIGABYTE X58/X58A platforms. I'm picking up a CPU-360 tomorrow morning and replacing the CPU-350AT on my P55A-UD6 demo system just to confirm it fits. If it fits this board, it'll fit all the rest in the P55/P55A series. It'll be close.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 23, 2010)

INFRNL said:


> Does anyone have a confirmed list of what boards this block will actually fit, or possibly what Blocks will actually fit the gigabyte boards?



well the 360 has no problems on a classy whatsoever. 

Im fairly sure it will also fit well on a R2E. 

Its the board which have the capacitor out wayyy close to the cpu holder.


----------



## MUGEN02 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be installing a 360(replacing 345ac) this week on my ASUS P6T6. The capacitors are a little farther away so it might work.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2010)

I did call and talk with a Koolance tech rep today and he stated that they are aware of the problem. I went ahead and RMA'd the water block, but I have to pay for shipping (again). No big deal I guess.

Temujin - thanks for the information and quick responses.

I am still interested in what temps people that are able to install the block are getting~


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I did call and talk with a Koolance tech rep today and he stated that they are aware of the problem. I went ahead and RMA'd the water block, but I have to pay for shipping (again). No big deal I guess.
> 
> Temujin - thanks for the information and quick responses.
> 
> I am still interested in what temps people that are able to install the block are getting~



I'm heading down to pick up the water block in just a bit. I have an Exos 2.5 (Triple 120mm Rad) Unit set up on the P55A-UD6 and Core i7 870 CPU. It'll be later these evening before the block settles in to get preliminary temps.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 23, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I did call and talk with a Koolance tech rep today and he stated that they are aware of the problem. I went ahead and RMA'd the water block, but I have to pay for shipping (again). No big deal I guess.
> 
> Temujin - thanks for the information and quick responses.
> 
> I am still interested in what temps people that are able to install the block are getting~



That's just messed up. They say that it's compatible with your board, you find that it's not, and then you have to pay shipping. That is a big load of FAIL in my book. I'll be sticking to EK blocks.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2010)

Temujin said:


> I'm heading down to pick up the water block in just a bit. I have an Exos 2.5 (Triple 120mm Rad) Unit set up on the P55A-UD6 and Core i7 870 CPU. It'll be later these evening before the block settles in to get preliminary temps.



I may try to mount the block on either my EVGA X58 SLI LE or Asus X58 Rampage II Gene. 
If it fits then I will keep it.



Paulieg said:


> That's just messed up. They say that it's compatible with your board, you find that it's not, and then you have to pay shipping. That is a big load of FAIL in my book. I'll be sticking to EK blocks.



Yeah I was pretty upset about having to pay for shipping for the RMA, but that is their normal policy. I never did get a response from Koolance directly which I find disappointing. As mentioned in an earlier post I did call them as suggested by my fellow TPU members, the tech was nice but wasn't very informative/helpful. He just said they were aware there was a problem and that was about it.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

I got a link from Koolance's support forum a few minutes ago. This makes it a bit more official in favor of folks having problems.

http://forums.koolance.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1380

Yeah, we all pay for return RMA shipping. Seems like it sucks, but they'll pay to ship it back. Either way, I have confidence they already have something in the works. The reality of things is that vendors run in to an issue now and then. While an inconvenience to some, it keeps them on their toes. 

"Can't learn to pick ourselves up, if we don't fall."


----------



## MKmods (Feb 23, 2010)

when you have someone like that you need to move up the chain.. Next time ask to speak to his/her supervisor (without being rude)

The prob with issuing refunds and a big company is practically no one is authorized to do it. You need to find the person that is and make them pay first (newegg will email/fax me a prepaid shipping label)

If they said the block would fit and it dosent they are at fault and should cover the shipping cost.

Like I said earlier an offset mounting plate will fix this prob, to mod the bracket basically drill holes(or elongate) to the left of the existing holes


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2010)

Temujin said:


> I got a link from Koolance's support forum a few minutes ago. This makes it a bit more official in favor of folks having problems.
> 
> http://forums.koolance.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1380
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link. I started posting on Koolance's forum yesterday.



MKmods said:


> when you have someone like that you need to move up the chain.. Next time ask to speak to his/her supervisor (without being rude)
> 
> The prob with issuing refunds and a big company is practically no one is authorized to do it. You need to find the person that is and make them pay first (newegg will email/fax me a prepaid shipping label)
> 
> If they said the block would fit and it dosent they are at fault and should cover the shipping cost.



I guess I was just a little to "nice"


----------



## MKmods (Feb 23, 2010)

remember the people we normally speak to would probably rather be doing something else than talking to a complaining customer.

So when you give right up not much gets solved.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 23, 2010)

What the heck is an RMA going to fix?  Short of milling off the offending edge of the block, they'd need to redesign the block, retool dies and build new ones.

I bet you'll be getting back the same waterblock, with a shiny brand new shim.  They've done it before.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 23, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I bet you'll be getting back the same waterblock, with a shiny brand new shim.  They've done it before.



link?

As i said i have yet to see koolance screw people over.

Paying for return shipping maybe a little harsh, but i highly doubt they will send them the exact same block polished. 

This is the same company that issued RMA's to 9800GX2 owners on a PCB revision that made there block obsolete. 

Now which vendor would do that? 
Because EK, DD, HK, and Swiftech would of said Tough luck on you not checking.

This is a little goof on koolance, and i feel your frustration. 
But if you have something bad to say about them, please link it.
The guys at koolance are my friends, and i look out for them.

And it looks like they are gonna make the base more square, so it fits the bracket instead of a hex shape it is at right now. 
By making the base square, they can fix the fitting issue.

Your might want to ask if its just a base change, in which if they say yes, ask them for the new base, and keep your existing block. 
Then you probably wont eat any type of shipping.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 23, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> What the heck is an RMA going to fix?  Short of milling off the offending edge of the block, they'd need to redesign the block, retool dies and build new ones.
> 
> I bet you'll be getting back the same waterblock, with a shiny brand new shim.  They've done it before.



the bottom is too thin to mill, They will probably make a modified mounting plate

+1 on Koolance being a good company..This is really not that big of a deal (the fix is easy and only need to mod the brackets 4 mounting holes just a bit )


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 23, 2010)

those of you guys who have this problem.

Seriously b4 you start rmaing the entire block off to koolance, ask them if its just a base fix or if they are gonna go entirely to a new V2. 

If they say its a simple base fix, i see no point in returning your blocks. 
Ask them to send you the new base fix, and they should be most happy with that. 

OR ask them if you can just mail in the base alone, and get a replacement base.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 24, 2010)

UPDATE FROM KOOLANCE:



			
				[Koolance] Tim said:
			
		

> We are currently investigating reports of mounting conflicts on some Gigabyte X58 motherboards with the CPU-360. Although Gigabyte seems to be the main issue, we will be looking into other brands.
> 
> The problem relates to capacitors which are too close to the CPU socket. The CPU-360 is 59mm at the widest part of the cold plate. There needs to be at least 2.65mm of clearance between nearby rows of capacitors and the closest edge of the CPU socket. Updates will be posted here once we know more, including potential workarounds and/or modifications to the CPU-360.
> 
> Pictures of an ASUS Rampage II GENE (with the CPU-360 mounted properly) are below.



So the asus boards have no problems.. its the giggy boards..


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> What the heck is an RMA going to fix?  Short of milling off the offending edge of the block, they'd need to redesign the block, retool dies and build new ones.
> 
> I bet you'll be getting back the same waterblock, with a shiny brand new shim.  They've done it before.



I went down to Koolance to pick up a CPU-360 to try out on the P55/P55A boards. Thus far, it's only the GIGABYTE X58/X58A motherboards that are having the issue as no other manufacturer has anything else so close to the CPU socket. Who would have thought those little caps could still be in the way? 

I also spoke with the marketing jedi at Koolance. They are NOT going to go with a cheap, non-quality options, like a shim. I repeat, that's a big fat negative on the shim option. Right now, things are leaning to a revised block because the walls are too thin for milling. Plus, the O-ring is just inside that same thin wall. So, expect a revised block ASAP. 

In the meantime, I'm quickly installing the 360 block on the P55A-UD6 and UD7 to rule them out. These are the only two P55/P55A boards that have caps some what close. (Love it when the installation brackets are the same for several generations. Makes swapping the block a breeze.)

Back soon.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

*CPU-360 Compatible w/ GIGABYTE P55/P55A Motherboards*

Edited: With Update

It appears there are now *more X58 boards* to add to the incompatibility list (thanks to the help of PugetSystems). The list includes Asus, Asrock, EVGA, Gigabyte, and MSI. Look for the small capacitors that are really close to the back side of the CPU socket. If the capacitors on your board are within 1/8 of the socket, the block will have issues. Due to this latest development, a new foot print is in the works. 

The block works fine on the various P55/P55A boards I have, including their flag ship UD6 and UD7 which have the most capacitors. So, no worries in that department. 

The revision is in the works. If you already ordered a block for your X58/A and it does not work, contact Koolance RMA. We were assured that they *will* take care of you. Be patient and wait for a response.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.pugetsystems.com/?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Dammit. This sucks. My plans were a gigabyte X58A and this block. I couldn't cancel the order in time, so I'm stuck with dealing with an RMA. Their site said it will fit the GB boards, so I'll be damned if i'm paying for shipping on an RMA. I shouldn't have to pay a single penny to RMA something they falsely labeled, intentional or not.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Dammit. This sucks. My plans were a gigabyte X58A and this block. I couldn't cancel the order in time, so I'm stuck with dealing with an RMA. Their site said it will fit the GB boards, so I'll be damned if i'm paying for shipping on an RMA. I shouldn't have to pay a single penny to RMA something they falsely labeled, intentional or not.



If you haven't been emailed a shipping number yet, you should immediately call. They'll cancel it even if it's sitting on the dock waiting to go out. Just know that the U.S. Koolance team here are just as inconvenienced as you. A whole lot of redirecting and planning has to be figured in with the revamp.

As a consumer myself, I can't help but wonder what will become of the revision 1. Perhaps the block will will drop in price for the P55/P55A folks. It wouldn't be the end of the world for us. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Temujin said:


> If you haven't been emailed a shipping number yet, you should immediately call. They'll cancel it even if it's sitting on the dock waiting to go out. Just know that the U.S. Koolance team here are just as inconvenienced as you. A whole lot of redirecting and planning has to be figured in with the revamp.
> 
> As a consumer myself, I can't help but wonder what will become of the revision 1. Perhaps the block will will drop in price for the P55/P55A folks. It wouldn't be the end of the world for us. *crosses fingers*



I didn't order from Koolance, and I already have a tracking number. It's due in tomorrow. I plan to RMA thru Koolance tho, as it's their fault I ordered a block for a board that it was supposed to fit, but doesn't. And I don't frankly care how inconvenienced they are. They are the ones that didn't do their homework prior to claiming the block fits the GB boards. They kind of deserve the inconvenience.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I didn't order from Koolance, and I already have a tracking number. It's due in tomorrow. I plan to RMA thru Koolance tho, as it's their fault I ordered a block for a board that it was supposed to fit, but doesn't. And I don't frankly care how inconvenienced they are. They are the ones that didn't do their homework prior to claiming the block fits the GB boards. They kind of deserve the inconvenience.



Yeah, I'm with you on that. I'm just saying, it's never personal when something doesn't work out...unless it's Maddoff, Enron, or Toyota. I suspect Koolance will take care of you anyways. I wonder if anyone on the forums here is looking to for the CPU-360 block for their P55/P55A system. Might be too much of a pain.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 24, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> UPDATE FROM KOOLANCE:
> 
> 
> 
> So the asus boards have no problems.. its the giggy boards..


  Are those quick disconnects just for testing purposes? kind ofa cool idea, but I imagine with the other half that it would make for a long fitting?



Wile E said:


> I didn't order from Koolance, and I already have a tracking number. It's due in tomorrow. I plan to RMA thru Koolance tho, as it's their fault I ordered a block for a board that it was supposed to fit, but doesn't. And I don't frankly care how inconvenienced they are. They are the ones that didn't do their homework prior to claiming the block fits the GB boards. They kind of deserve the inconvenience.


  You could always refuse the package or return to sender. Then contact Koolance to let them know whats going on; this would bypass additional shipping costs. They ship via UPS with no sig required; at least for me.

I need to see if this will fit on my boards before time goes by too far.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 24, 2010)

Didn't order from Koolance, and I still want the other stuff I ordered. lol. I ordered from Frozencpu. I might just see if FCPU will let me exchange it for the HK all Cu block instead. I picked the 360 in the first place because of it's universal nature, as opposed to the HK blocks only coming with a single mounting plate, and charging extra for different mounts.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

INFRNL said:


> Are those quick disconnects just for testing purposes? kind ofa cool idea, but I imagine with the other half that it would make for a long fitting?
> 
> 
> You could always refuse the package or return to sender. Then contact Koolance to let them know whats going on; this would bypass additional shipping costs. They ship via UPS with no sig required; at least for me.
> ...



I don't use quick connect barbs myself in the P55A-UD6. However, they would work and don't look too odd once the system and lights are on. 

What I meant was that the mounting bracket, back plate, screws, springs, etc are the exact same as the ones used on the CPU-345/350 block that was installed. So, I just had to take 15 minutes to quickly swap the block out. Lost maybe an ounce of water, if that.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I tried to mount the block on my EVGA X58 SLI LE it was a NO-GO. Same issue with my Gigabyte board, capacitors/transistors are in the way of the block sitting on the CPU:






I am not even going to try with my ASU Rampage II Gene ~ this sucks!!!

I cannot believe that Koolance would bring a new water block to the market and not be able to support the high-end of the industry. What a piece of shit
And they want me to pay them to send it back? What a joke


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

This is why caps should not be essentially touching the CPU socket, this is as much the mobo manufacturers fault as koolance TBH.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I disagree. These motherboards have been on the market for over a year!!! Koolance just came out with this "new" block. So let me see...
Who should have been paying attention to whom???


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay maybe " as much" was the wrong phrase, koolance is more to blame but its still a design floor with the mobos.

the caps on my board have a 3mm clearance from the socket which makes much more sense.

( as caps are taller then the socket, it means CPU coolers in general could use more horizontal space initially and every little bit of surface area helps eh)


TBH, I'm completely befuddled why mobo manufacturers don't solder caps and such like to the reverse of the board, it would still work and it would leave SO much more space for cooling.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 24, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> link?



http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=147

"The Koolance spacer for Intel LGA775 boards works with the Koolance LGA775 rails. It is designed for motherboards with *tall capacitors near the socket that may conflict with the Koolance CPU-300 cooler*"








MKmods said:


> the bottom is too thin to mill, They will probably make a modified mounting plate
> 
> +1 on Koolance being a good company..This is really not that big of a deal (the fix is easy and only need to mod the brackets 4 mounting holes just a bit )



They could adjust the mounting plate to shift the whole thing out of the way of the cpacitors, but that might diminish cooling and wouldn't work for all boards, I suspect...  we'll see.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

You hit the nail on the head there, could cause problems on other motherboards instead heh XD


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 24, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well I disagree. These motherboards have been on the market for over a year!!! Koolance just came out with this "new" block. So let me see...
> Who should have been paying attention to whom???



Agreed. This was a gross oversight on Koolance's part. There is just no excuse for it. At the very least, they needed to post that there were compatibility problems when it was released. They really need to do the right thing here, and at minimum pay for everyone's RMA shipping.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

They're legally required to, you just need to ask them to refund it after they receive the item.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=147
> 
> "The Koolance spacer for Intel LGA775 boards works with the Koolance LGA775 rails. It is designed for motherboards with *tall capacitors near the socket that may conflict with the Koolance CPU-300 cooler*"
> 
> ...



No shims are going to be used, or offered. And, Koolance has already messed around with some blocks in just adjusting their placement, but performance loss is not an option either. Since the block works fine on the LGA1156 boards, it'll be interesting to see if the price drops some. Any revised blocks will also kick butt.

On that note, the CPU-360 on my Core i7 870 has been sitting at 21 C when setting up the BIOS and at desktop. So again, sacrificing performance is not an option.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 24, 2010)

how do you know they work on 1156? By my calcutations and stricktly guesswork here, it wont fit on my UD6 or UD7.

Reason: There is a painted line on every motherboard, thiis denotes a "cooler clearance" line. On both my UD's the caps are right on that line, well just clear of it, but you get that they are really close. Koolance made the base of the block too big, and by all the images I've seen, their block crosses that boundry line. 

So if all the sockets are painted with the same specs on the "lined area" then it isnt going to fit a lot of boards. I'd love to get one as it seemed clean. I was about to buy one till I saw this, and to tell ya the truth, I wont pay for something that I have already seen fails to fit withing an industry standard of spacing


----------



## MKmods (Feb 24, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> They could adjust the mounting plate to shift the whole thing out of the way of the cpacitors, but that might diminish cooling and wouldn't work for all boards, I suspect...  we'll see.



All they have to do is elongate the 4 mounting holes to the left just a bit.

The base of the block is such that a few mm in either direction wont make any difference in temps.

One other fix would be to take the 4 mounting screws and bend them a bit to create a mm or 2 offset.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 24, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> how do you know they work on 1156? By my calcutations and stricktly guesswork here, it wont fit on my UD6 or UD7.
> 
> Reason: There is a painted line on every motherboard, thiis denotes a "cooler clearance" line. On both my UD's the caps are right on that line, well just clear of it, but you get that they are really close. Koolance made the base of the block too big, and by all the images I've seen, their block crosses that boundry line.
> 
> So if all the sockets are painted with the same specs on the "lined area" then it isnt going to fit a lot of boards. I'd love to get one as it seemed clean. I was about to buy one till I saw this, and to tell ya the truth, I wont pay for something that I have already seen fails to fit withing an industry standard of spacing



I'm using the CPU-360 on the *GIGABYTE P55A-UD6* right now...with the Out port to the back...making perfect, flat contact....even better than the CPU-350AT I had installed. It will fit the UD6 and UD7 just fine despite their cap placement, which isn't too close to the CPU socket. (It's in one of my other posts already.) All the other board makers have very similar cap placements as well, but no closer. THUS, the CPU-360 works on P55/P55A across the market.

It's just the X58/X58A series that can't accommodate the block. The only maker that didn't place caps -right next to the CPU socket- is ECS.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 25, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Well I tried to mount the block on my EVGA X58 SLI LE it was a NO-GO. Same issue with my Gigabyte board, capacitors/transistors are in the way of the block sitting on the CPU:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100224/IMG_0013.jpg



Why is it that your mount looks like you are tilted in the angle to the caps?

If you straightened it out, it would fit, judging from how much of an angle your mounts are at.

Also it was confirmed to work on the RIIG...

As you can see below:

Pictures of an ASUS Rampage II GENE (with the CPU-360 mounted properly) are below.











Also i got it to work on my P6T-DLX V1. 



Sasqui said:


> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=147
> 
> "The Koolance spacer for Intel LGA775 boards works with the Koolance LGA775 rails. It is designed for motherboards with *tall capacitors near the socket that may conflict with the Koolance CPU-300 cooler*"



So they have a spacer but that doesn't mean they will just give out the same block with the spacer. 

Koolance said they will give you guys a fix, not a spacer.


----------



## MUGEN02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Just installed the 360(replacing 345ac) on my ASUS P6T6 and had no problems doing it. My temps are 1C maybe 2C lower. I'm using MX-3 instead of OCZ freeze now and both were mounted exactly the same way, horizontal(outlet on the right side) and the distance from the top of the thumb screws to the mounting plate is 15.75mm.
My flow rate is 2.3LMP(pump-8) to 2.7LMP(pump-10). Looks like I need a 2nd pump for my single loop.:shadedshu


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 25, 2010)

Naekuh said:


> So they have a spacer but that doesn't mean they will just give out the same block with the spacer.
> 
> Koolance said they will give you guys a fix, not a spacer.



We shall see... I've heard three possibilites, which one?:

Spacer
Redesigned Block
Modified Mounting Bracket



MUGEN02 said:


> Just installed the 360(replacing 345ac) on my ASUS P6T6 and had no problems doing it. My temps are 1C maybe 2C lower. I'm using MX-3 instead of OCZ freeze now and both were mounted exactly the same way, horizontal(outlet on the right side) and the distance from the top of the thumb screws to the mounting plate is 15.75mm.
> My flow rate is 2.3LMP(pump-8) to 2.7LMP(pump-10). Looks like I need a 2nd pump for my single loop.:shadedshu



What flow did you see with the CPU-345?


----------



## MUGEN02 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> What flow did you see with the CPU-345?


I installed the flow meter with the 360 so I don't know.


----------



## Naekuh (Feb 25, 2010)

Well shit if they give you guys a spacer i will even have a cow.

Dont worry i'll fight for you guys...

dayam i sound like one of those cheap larry h parker commercials..


----------



## MUGEN02 (Feb 25, 2010)

From koolance.



			
				[Koolance] Tim said:
			
		

> We apologize to everyone being inconvenienced by this problem. Our staff is working quickly to have a proper solution on hand. Please be assured you will be taken care of.
> 
> The CPU-360 bottom plate will be diagonally beveled to provide clearance. Below is a picture of this on a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5, now with plenty of space. (Please ignore the "#3", it's just an internal label for one of the samples we tested. The final product would of course be nickel plated.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 25, 2010)

^sweet!


----------



## Temujin (Feb 25, 2010)

MUGEN02 said:


> From koolance.



See? Everything will work out. The worst that will happen is you may have to go to drop a package off. Props to Koolance for getting it done. And, thanks to those who kept things calm, cool, and collected.  The unrevised CPU-360 has been giving me 21 C idle temps on the Core i7 870 at stock frequencies and voltages. Granted, these Core i7s use less wattage than the Core 2 series.

Otherwise, I'm not going anywhere. Bogmali is a Jedi Folding-Master and must be supported here. Got to go finish testing some H55 boards and some !CPUs!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 26, 2010)

Temujin said:


> Bogmali is a Jedi Folding-Master and must be supported here.




Thanks Eric and you know that firsthand


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 26, 2010)

MUGEN02 said:


> I installed the flow meter with the 360 so I don't know.



I've got some flow testing numbers of  DTEK Fuzion V2 vs. the CPU-345.   I haven't calc'd the exact number, but I's say there was 10% more flow through the DTEK - both were close to 2GPM with a D4 pump.

I hope to post some results on TPU at some point.  I even did a raw test of flow vs. head and the effect of one and two 90deg elbows. 

From what I've read, the 350 is a great performer, but flow rate is really low.


----------



## Temujin (Feb 26, 2010)

Sasqui said:


> I've got some flow testing numbers of  DTEK Fuzion V2 vs. the CPU-345.   I haven't calc'd the exact number, but I's say there was 10% more flow through the DTEK - both were close to 2GPM with a D4 pump.
> 
> I hope to post some results on TPU at some point.  I even did a raw test of flow vs. head and the effect of one and two 90deg elbows.
> 
> From what I've read, the 350 is a great performer, but flow rate is really low.



Right on the money, Sasqui. It's a restrictive block by nature. I seemed to get better cooling results from the CPU-350 when the pump's speed was turned up to about half. Any higher made a minuscule difference.

The 360 base has a very interesting design compared to any of the last generations. You can see the water hits the slit where the hottest part of contact is made, then goes around and back out. Looks like good fluid dynamics.

Note: That's the GIGABYTE GA-P55A-UD6 underneath.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

They got the Blank Impingement Plate on sell now.. to help fix it.

PPC


----------



## Temujin (Feb 26, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> They got the Blank Impingement Plate on sell now.. to help fix it.
> 
> PPC



_Product Details:

Blank brass internal impingement plate for the Koolance CPU-360 water block. This allows users to drill their own center inlet hole(s) for experimentation._

Not designed to help fix the 360 out right now. These are handy for messing around with your own fluid and thermal dynamics. Can't Phase them though, need to be much thicker.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

Temujin said:


> _Product Details:
> 
> Blank brass internal impingement plate for the Koolance CPU-360 water block. This allows users to drill their own center inlet hole(s) for experimentation._
> 
> Not designed to help fix the 360 out right now. These are handy for messing around with your own fluid and thermal dynamics. Can't Phase them though, need to be much thicker.



Ahh... man.. Oh well.. lol


----------



## Temujin (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good News On The CPU-360 Shipments*

Some revision 1.1 blocks have already arrived been shipped for folks hanging in the RMA limbo. (That was *quick*!) You'll start seeing emails any day now.

The main CPU-360 (Rev 1.1) shipment will arrive March 9/10th. So, just hold tight for a few more days. Performance of the CPU-360 block on the Core i7 870 has been much better than any of the other models. Dare I say it's been doing better than the DD MC-TDX at load. 

I'll have a review posted of it very soon. Hopefully, I'll be able to link it in here.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2010)

I sent the RMA back on Friday. I am not sure if they are going to refund the money or send me the revision. I wouldn't mind having the revision as I would really like to try it out (still)


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 1, 2010)

Temujin said:


> Some revision 1.1 blocks have already arrived been shipped for folks hanging in the RMA limbo. (That was *quick*!) You'll start seeing emails any day now.
> 
> The main CPU-360 (Rev 1.1) shipment will arrive March 9/10th. So, just hold tight for a few more days. Performance of the CPU-360 block on the Core i7 870 has been much better than any of the other models. Dare I say it's been doing better than the DD MC-TDX at load.
> 
> I'll have a review posted of it very soon. Hopefully, I'll be able to link it in here.



Beating the MC-TDX isn't much of an accomplishment.


----------



## Temujin (Mar 1, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I sent the RMA back on Friday. I am not sure if they are going to refund the money or send me the revision. I wouldn't mind having the revision as I would really like to try it out (still)



I would expect them to send you a rev 1.1 pretty quick. They got enough in to replace the first RMAs on the list. So far, Koolance has lived up to everything said to me in the process.


----------

